# October Literary Maneuvers Prompt Voting



## bdcharles (Sep 27, 2018)

Be counted! Vote!


----------



## velo (Sep 27, 2018)

That's all the voting we need.  Thanks everyone!  :-D


----------



## SueC (Sep 27, 2018)

Voted! yep I did


----------



## Ibb (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm pretty interested to see Velo's story. I'm voting as a reader. Go, go Cloud Riders!


----------



## H.Brown (Sep 30, 2018)

I've  voted for my fave prompt have you?


----------

